# Control volumen tono Baxandall



## foro666 (Jun 4, 2014)

En los amplificadores que he realizado, he necesitado ponerle un control de volumen. Me parece importante. Colocar un previo completo es una buena opción, damos algo más de ganancia a la señal y tenemos controles de tonos.

Lo último que hice fue el proyecto 88 de esp ( http://sound.*whsites.net/*project88.htm ). Me ha dado un resultado excelente, pero me apetece probar con el volumen activo de baxandall.

Las referencias las he cogido de los esquemas:

http://www.ti.com/lit/ug/tidu034/tidu034.pdf
http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_112574/article.html
Y del libro de Douglas.

Finalmente voy a realizar el pcb según el esquema que adjunto debajo. Intentaré que sea compacto, que ocupe poco en una caja. Con el eje del potenciometro perpendicular a la placa, y atornillada a esta.

He adaptado componentes a mi gusto, si veis incongruencias, agradezco todos los comentarios. He puesto de forma que tenga ganancia cero con los potenciometros al 50%.


----------



## foro666 (Jun 15, 2014)

Me he equivocado en el título, no tiene control de tonos. Es simplemente control de volumen con balance.

El pcb quedará mas o menos como sigue:

Es todavía una primera versión, queda trabajo.


----------



## fabybu (Jun 23, 2014)

Estimados, 
Agrego el control de tonos para completar lo que indica el nombre del tema. 
Hay varias versiones del circuito pero analizamos el que propone ESP:



El .txt adjunto está listo para pegar en el "Command window" de Matlab para que grafique el BODE.
Al circuito de ESP anterior le coloqué el nombre de cada componente que utilicé en el .txt para que cada uno lo cambie de acuerdo a su criterio y/o necesidad.



Ojo que al cambiar los valores de los componentes no solo se va a modificar el valor de los polos y ceros sino también la ganancia.

Espero sea de utilidad.

Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 29, 2016)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un problema con el circuito que anexo pues ya pasando al PCB en el lado de los graves esta el control al revés, o sea cerrado el pote está de lleno los graves y cuando está abierto por completo no hay nada de graves (teniendo su atenuación de igual manera al revés durante el camino del pote), no tengo todavía una foto de mi borrador de la configuración de los componentes en del PCB pero a la brevedad lo haré llegar, mientras anexo el circuito mencionado para que me den su visto bueno y me digan si de plano pudiera estar mal y empezar mejor otro.  .

Muchas gracias por la atención.


----------



## dmc (Jul 30, 2016)

vvnaon, el diagrama es el típico control de tonos tipo baxandall, para que te quede bien es decir que "suba" los graves girando hacia la derecha y que "baje" o los atenúe hacia la izquierda lo único que se debe hacer es invertir las conexiones en los extremos de los potenciometros, el central queda igual si los potenciometros están diseñados en el impreso vas a tener que soldarlos desde abajo del pcb (lado soldadura).


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 30, 2016)

dmc dijo:


> vvnaon, el diagrama es el típico control de tonos tipo baxandall, para que te quede bien es decir que "suba" los graves girando hacia la derecha y que "baje" o los atenúe hacia la izquierda lo único que se debe hacer es invertir las conexiones en los extremos de los potenciometros, el central queda igual si los potenciometros están diseñados en el impreso vas a tener que soldarlos desde abajo del pcb (lado soldadura).



Muchas gracias por el consejo dmc.

Yo diseñé el PCB, le dí varias vueltas y no encontré error, te comparto fotos de como quedó, y bueno siempre es mejor dos cabezas que una  creo yo está bien  te agradecería tu visto bueno.

Y gracias a tu consejo creo que rediseñaré la parte de graves para subir este proyecto a "Pequeña señal" y a ver que otra evolución se me ocurre .

Saludos.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 30, 2016)

dmc, si era ese el problema, ya lo invertí en el PCB y quedó bien, muchas gracias.


----------



## dmc (Jul 31, 2016)

Que bueno que te funcionara bien, tenes que tener en cuenta que debes de invertir el pcb a la hora de ir a imprimir, si usas la plancha se imprime al derecho (como si lo vieras desde el lado de los componentes). Suerte en tus proyectos.


----------



## vvnaon (Jul 31, 2016)

dmc dijo:


> Que bueno que te funcionara bien, tenes que tener en cuenta que debes de invertir el pcb a la hora de ir a imprimir, si usas la plancha se imprime al derecho (como si lo vieras desde el lado de los componentes). Suerte en tus proyectos.



Les comparto el proyecto ya terminado para quien deseé armarlo es en versión mono.

Saludos.


----------

